# Large number of professional expats living in Canada not in jobs they are trained for, survey reveals



## Guest

i am a practicing radiologist & sonologist in india since last 21 yrs 
i got pr status of canada under skilled worker categary 
i am not eligible to work as a radiologist 
i am not eligible to work even as a sonography technician -though i have performed more than 0ne lakh sonography in india!!! 
govt should not call us under skilled worker catagary. 
they should recognised few centres in each country in study in each field so that they can get job in canada or they become eligible to get job in canada without further study in canada 
thanks


----------



## Guest

cause mr paresh we are stupid enough to waste our money and energy trying to get visas to these stupid countries u have an vast experiance in india i bet all the radiologist in canada alltogether have not seen or done 1 lac usg and indian offers better and higher pays to docs like u with such vast experiance so dont waste u r life and skills of this fools stay back and b happy in our country


----------

